# Morbius 3 axis skull with eyes.



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here is a test vid of the motions...3 axis neck, 2 axis eyes. It's built from a plastic skull I found at Kmart...you know, the one with holes in the eye sockets where you can see color changing LEDS. Spirit Halloween has them too dressed as pirates or VooDoo skulls. I found them perfect for this project. When I have a complete routine animated I'll post it in the showroom.

3xistest.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/3xistest


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've known people who don't move as naturally as he does.

Impressive - I am in awe (as always with your props).


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW! That is amazing! Has the same effect as the skulltronix in terms of motion, eyes. Anxious to see what you do with the voice routine. Awesome as usual Doc!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

The Doctor is in! Man your stuff is so pro. I love watching it without sound. It's theater of the mind, like radio in reverse.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Spider Rider said:


> The Doctor is in! Man your stuff is so pro. I love watching it without sound. It's theater of the mind, like radio in reverse.


Funny you should say that, because I think your stuff ROCKS! Those Rat witches...and your haunt in general, I am the one in awe of your stuff, SR.
In fact, I plan on picking your brain for atmosphere next year!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

jdubbya said:


> WOW! That is amazing! Has the same effect as the skulltronix in terms of motion, eyes. Anxious to see what you do with the voice routine. Awesome as usual Doc!


Thanks jdubbya! Glad you liked it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

skulltronix is what I thought of as well. GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here I will reveal how I made this. It really isn't difficult...First an intro vid:

3axisnewmpeg.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/3axisnewmpeg

Rollons! gotta love them...

New3axis3.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/New3axis3


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Rollons! Gotta love 'em!
New3axis3.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/New3axis3
Pics of mech..I used a bucky plate from GymGhost Zip-tied to the Kmart skull. Zip-ties work very well, because the skull is so light. The rollon Sockets are glued into place in the skull sockets. 
















Closeup of eyemech.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's just awesome! I can't wait to see it with voice!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here is a vid of the mechs working..I'll record a routine soon.

robotbrains.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/robotbrains


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding Dr M. !!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Damn Very nice!!! Im sending you a PM..


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree, outstanding! Very elegant linkage on those eyes.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

VERY cool - thanks for sharing the videos! Great movement on the eyes. Really adds alot!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here is a short routine by Dusza Beben. I really like this one, it's for a seance intro.
yes, the lid is taped on. I'm not done wiring real LEDS to it, so until then, glueing it down will have to wait.

3axisseance.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/3axisseance


----------



## Firedawg (Oct 23, 2008)

WOW!!

I have got to make me one of those!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

(sing)"Don't you make my brown eyes blue, or red or green" LOL


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

That is way too cool!!! I need to learn how to make
that! Awsome job!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Outfreakingstanding!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

slimy said:


> Outfreakingstanding!


Best word to describe him! That's just totally amazing! I LOOOOOOOVE it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Can it sing?....Yes.
onlygooddieyoungpartial_001.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/onlygooddieyoungpartial_001


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that looks cool
he has crazy eyes look


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Rollons! Gotta love 'em!
> http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/?action=view&current=New3axis3.flv
> Pics of mech..I used a bucky plate from GymGhost Zip-tied to the Kmart skull. Zip-ties work very well, because the skull is so light. The rollon Sockets are glued into place in the skull sockets.
> 
> ...


Great job and a superb job on the eyes. I have a question though, what is the purpose for the wire around the eyes? Again great job.:googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That was to hold the sockets in place before I decided to glue the sockets in. The wire is now just sitting there. NO reason to clip it out, it isn't hurting anything. It was also useful to me for testing purposes and layout and ease of assembly. It would have been alot harder to build the primary linkage glued into the skull.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Note..a very limited number of these skulls, fully assembled by me including rollon 2 axis eyes and 3 axis movement are available in the Classifieds section if anyone is interested.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Dr. M Anyway of getting a how-to on this project? I would really like to give this a go. I would actually pay for a detailed how to it looks fantastic. I have been asked to do a small hayride for kids next Halloween and I think the kids would love this. :jol:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Bob, with filling orders and building plus my regular job, I'm not sure I'll have the time to write one up..We'll see, maybe when things settle down a tad. In the meantime, just go by the pics I already posted. They should tell you everything you need to know about the eyes, and just ziptie the plate down at an angle so the axis rod is centered through the existing skulls neck hole. I'm sure you can figure it out. IF you get stuck just post questions here and I'll be happy to answer.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Skull*

I understand Dr M. Is there a web site you got information from to build this? Because I would need is a parts list and information on the program you use on your laptop. I appreciate any help you can give me I want to dive right into this project. Thanks :jol:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

BobC said:


> I understand Dr M. Is there a web site you got information from to build this? Because I would need is a parts list and information on the program you use on your laptop. I appreciate any help you can give me I want to dive right into this project. Thanks :jol:


No, no website. Other than the extemely long thread about HalloweenBobs 3 axis skull and Gymghost plates over at Halloweenforum, I figured out everthing else..meaning the use of the Kmart skull, and the eyes are all my doing. I use VSA and a Parallax servo controller. I don't really have a parts list, just the 3 axis plate, 425bb servos and swivel linkages. Maybe I'll get a complete parts list together soon.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I never liked the name Kmart skulls...

I changed the name to SKULLTECK! NEW VID!!
See the Classifieds:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13908


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll be adding a foam latex character skin to slip over the skull soon. I ordered some Ultracal, and already have the foam latex kit. I'm thinking a Witch would be cool. Now if I can add moveable eyelids, it would be complete. There's plenty of space left inside to do that.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have the Halloween animatronics DVD from Halloween to go. good stuff including blinking eyelids and how to make your own from scratch. here is the link.

http://www.halloween2go.com/


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks for posting that. I'll have to get that this year.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> I'll be adding a foam latex character skin to slip over the skull soon. I ordered some Ultracal, and already have the foam latex kit. I'm thinking a Witch would be cool. Now if I can add moveable eyelids, it would be complete. There's plenty of space left inside to do that.


No way! That's what I was planning to do with one of my 3-axis-ers! Mine will be a Frankenstein Monster, though. Be sure to share your progress.
Where's you foam latex from? I have a MonsterMakers kit.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I have MM kit too...I'm casting a core mold this weekend.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

hpropman said:


> I have the Halloween animatronics DVD from Halloween to go. good stuff including blinking eyelids and how to make your own from scratch. here is the link.
> 
> http://www.halloween2go.com/


Thanks hpropman...Vacuforming eyelids. I was wondering how I was gonna make custum fitted eyelids. Now I know!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Eyelids can be made from the plastic on ping pong ball packages


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

What do you mean by "core mold"?
The ultracal cast of the skull that goes in the mold of the sculpt?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Eyelids can be made from the plastic on ping pong ball packages


Sickie, the pingpong balls would be too big. I need to make lids that fit EXACTLY over the rollon balls to work properly.


Mr_Chicken said:


> What do you mean by "core mold"?
> The ultracal cast of the skull that goes in the mold of the sculpt?


Yes.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Can you vacuum-form using the rollon balls as a buck (ie: would the plastic stick to the plastic of the ball)?

Also, do you plan to make a full head foam latex mask, or just the front?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Will the plastic stick? I dunno. Only one way to find out.
The skin will be 3/4 mask. Since the back 1/4 will be covered in hair, I see no point in wasting latex. Besides, it's easier to cast.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Assembly line!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Assembly line!


Doc you need them all to do the Night at the Roxbury head bob


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with Lotus... But the one in the center has GOT to be singing What Is Love.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

http://garageofevil.ning.com/video/hwthsmall-1


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That is freakin' great! Nice work Doc!


----------

